# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Ταλαντωτής με το BF900

## 234

Έχω βρει ένα  σχέδιο   με ταλαντωτή το ΒF900 http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/BF900.pdf  και  http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/   , από τι λένε έχει πολύ καλή σταθερότητα και για αυτό θα ήθελα να τον κατασκευάσω αλλά δυστυχώς στην πόλη μου δεν μπορώ να βρω το  συγκεκριμένο τρανζίστορ η κάποιο αντίστοιχο . Η ερώτηση μου είναι   η εξής . Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος που να έχει φτιάξει αυτό το κύκλωμα για να μου πει τα συμπεράσματα  του (εάν είναι τόσο σταθερός όσο λένε) , για να ψάξω να βρώ το BF900 σε άλλη πόλη.

----------


## IOANNIS

καποιος στο φορουμ τον ειχε φτιαξει, και ειναι απο οτι ειχε πει φοβερα σταθερο. κατα την γνωμη μου ομως τιποτα δεν συγκρινετε με το pll. οστοσο αν το θες για πειραματικους σκοπους ειναι πολλη καλο!!!

----------


## 234

Ιωάννη  σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση , και εννοείται ότι δεν το συγκρίνω με την σταθερότητα ενός pll . Απλά θέλω να φτιάξω ένα ταλαντωτή με πολύ καλή σταθερότητα και να του προσθέσω και άλλα τρία στάδια ώστε να βγάλει 1 watt  περίπου  και η όλη κατασκευή να μπει σε ένα κουτάκι και να τοποθετηθεί πάνω στην κεραία . Το όλο σύστημα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν αναμεταδότης και θα τοποθετηθεί σε ένα ένα  ξωκλήσι σε μια βουνοκορφή  για να καλύψει δύο χωριά που θα έχει οπτική επαφή σε απόσταση 1 χιλιομέτρου περίπου . Και για αυτό το λόγο δεν θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι πιο ακριβό με pll και να είναι εκτεθειμένο  στο βουνό .
Επειδή θέλω να ψάξω να βρω την αναφορά του φίλου που έχει γράψει για αυτόν των ταλαντωτή  μήπως θυμάσαι σε ποια ενότητα το έχει γράψει για να μην ψάχνω άσκοπα .

----------


## chip

Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία σε RF αλλά όσα σχέδια έχω δει (πχ σε τεχνική εκλογή) που χρησιμοποιούσαν το BF900 χαρακτηρίζονταν από τον σχεδιαστή για εξαιρετική σταθερότητα και ιδιαίτερα χαμηλό θόρυβο. Το δεύτερο είναι ιδιαίτερα συμαντικό γιατί κανένα pll δεν διορθώνει το πρόβλημα του θορύβου... ο οποίος μειώνει και την ποιότητα του σήματος και παρεμβολές δημιουργεί και φυσικά την εμβέλεια την μειώνει δραστικά.
(ελπίζω να βοήθισα με αυτό το ποστ σε κατι...)

----------


## m28

Είναι πραγματικά ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να φτιάξεις με ή χωρίς PLL.
Έχει πολύ καλή σταθερότητα και χαμηλό θόρυβο.
Αντί του BF900 μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα BF981, BF960, BF961, 3SK88.
Τα στάδια που προτείνω είναι: BF900 (Ταλαντωτής), BF900 (buffer), BFW16 ή BFR96S, 2N4427.
Αυτά θα σου δώσουν 1 με 1.5W έξοδο.
Στον ταλαντωτή δώσε τροφοδοσία 6-8V και στο buffer το πολύ 9V.

----------


## 234

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις . m28  αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν και  εγώ ,  buffer με το BF900 το οποίο το είχα δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν σε VCO και είχε πολύ καλή απομόνωση , BFR91 , 2N4427 στην έξοδο .
Και στο μέλλον ίσως προσθέσω και το 2sc1971  σαν Linear  ή θα το φτιάξω ένα άλλο όπως  φαίνεται  στο εδώ σχέδιο www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar  χωρίς το pll και με ταλαντωτή το BF900

----------


## m28

Λίγη προσοχή μόνο στο BFR91 γιατί αυτοταλαντώνει πιο εύκολα από τα άλλα που σου πρότεινα.
Για το 2Ν4427 προτίμησε αυτό της Motorola. Δουλεύει καλύτερα!
Καλή κατασκευή!

----------


## 234

Και τα δύο τρανζίστορ υπάρχουν σε περίσσευμα , και δυστυχώς το 2Ν4427  δεν είναι τις Motorola  . Ευχαριστώ και καλές γιορτές σε όλους .

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο σχέδιο που είναι στην παρακάτω σελίδα μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε ποιά στάδια σωρίζετε;
www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar  Απο ότι το είδα πρέπει να είναι ταλαντωτής το πρώτο το δευτερο buffer
και το άλλο τελική ενίσχυση ε;
Επίσης μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί το τρανζίστορ του ταλαντωτή απο το BF900 (το οποίο αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι fet :Wink:

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Στο σχέδιο που είναι στην παρακάτω σελίδα μπορείτε να μου πείτε σε ποιά στάδια σωρίζετε;
> www.blue.ukf.pl/Nadajnik.rar  Απο ότι το είδα πρέπει να είναι ταλαντωτής το πρώτο το δευτερο buffer
> και το άλλο τελική ενίσχυση ε;
> Επίσης μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί το τρανζίστορ του ταλαντωτή απο το BF900 (το οποίο αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι fet



Πως θα αντικαταστήσεις τρανζίστορ με FET ?  :Shocked:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί αυτό είπα και εγώ δεν γίνετε οπότε θα βάλω ένα άλλο ταλαντωτή με το BF900
Δεν μου έιπατε όμως απο το διαχωρισμό τα δύο τελευταία είναι buffer και τελική ενίσχυση;

----------


## ALAMAN

Γειά σας παιδιά
Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, Γίνετε να βάλω τον ταλαντωτή που έχει στην πρώτη δημοσήευση (τον δευτερο)
ένα buffer που έχω και τέλος το τελικό σχέδιο με το 2SC1971; (απο τον πομπό που έχει λόγο ποιό πάνω)
Δεν ρωτάω άν θα μου βγάλει μεγάλη ισχύ απλά ρωτάω αν θα εκπέμπει σωστά και να βγάζει κάπου 5W
Θα ποστάρω και ολόκληρο το σχέδιο.

----------


## 234

Buffer είναι πάντα το επόμενο τρανζίστορ μετά των ταλαντωτή  (στο παραπάνω σχέδιο το Τ2) . Τα υπόλοιπα Τ3, Τ4, Τ5 είναι ενισχυτές  
 Το BF900 μπορεί να μπει σαν ταλαντωτής αλλά πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες αλλαγές και να έχεις σχετικές  γνώσεις.
Θα σου πρότεινα να μην μπλέξεις με αλλαγές κλπ. με το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα  , αλλά να  κατασκευάσεις το VCO ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ FM BROADBAND 1 WATT του tzitzika που είναι δοκιμασμένο  και εύκολο στην κατασκευή http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...db9f081d6c63a1 ,   (μελλοντικά θα μπορείς  να συνδέσεις  και PLL) . Κατασκεύασε διάφορες κεραίες   πειραματίσου δες τα αποτελέσματα (κάψε και κανένα τρανζίστορ γιατί εάν δεν πάθεις δεν θα μάθεις)  για να αποκτήσεις κάποιες γνώσεις . Όλα αυτά βέβαια εφόσον σε ενδιαφέρουν οι ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές , εάν όμως θέλεις  μόνο να βγάλεις ένα μηχάνημα στον αέρα για να κάνεις εκπομπή  τότε πάρε κάτι έτοιμο θα γλιτώσεις και χρόνο και χρήμα σίγουρα

----------


## ALAMAN

Α ωραία τότε θα βάλω ταλαντωτή buffer ένα δικό μου (πάλι στο σίτε το βρήκα) και το τελευταίο τρανζίστορ ενίσχυσης
Γιατί δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το κύκλωμα του VCO; τίποτα δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω απο αυτή τη δημοσήευση ούτε τα υλικά ούτε τίποτα. μπορείτε να τα φορτώσετε εσείς;
Για κεραίες που λές έφτιαξα μία ground plane 80cm το κάθε στοιχείο σε κονέκτορα. Το σύνδεσα με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο
και απο εκεί στον πομπό και δουλεύει αλλα όταν βγάζω το καλώδιο απο την κεραία τότε συννεχίζει να δουλεύει κανονικά
σωρίς να ακούγετε διαφορετικά στο ραδιώφωνο. Με λίγα λόγια είτε έχει κεραία είτε δεν έχει παίζει με την ίδια ισχύ γιατί το 
κάνει αυτό; παλαιότερα έταν το πρωτο έφτιαξα όταν δεν έιχε κεραία δεν έπαιζε καθόλου. όταν έβαζα μία οποιαδίποτε τύπου 
κεραίας έπαιζε πχ. μία graound plane μικρή που είχα φτιάξει.
Τον ξαναέφτιαξα πάλι σε φωτοευαίσθητη με άλο σχεδιασμό γραμών και πάλι τα ίδια μου κάνει

----------


## 234

Προσπάθησε εδώ     http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee/kataskeues.htm

----------


## ALAMAN

Ώραίο το VCO αλλα δεν έχει το κύκλωμα του, είδα μόνο το τυπωμένο.
αυτός ο ταλαντωτής είναι καλύτερος απο αυτόν που είδα στην πρώτη σελίδα
τον διόρθωσα με την βοήθεια ενός παιδιού απο το σίτε έβαλα ένα buffer που βρήκα πάλι απο το σίτε
καθώς και ένα στάδιο ενίσχυσης αλλα τώρα θα βάλω ακόμα ένα στάδιο ενίσχυσης πρίν απο το τελικό
και πιστεύω οτι θα δουλέψει http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...=4767&start=45
Θα κάνω πρώτα αυτό και έπειτα θα τυπώσω και το VCO θα κάνω αντικατάσταση αυτού με το VCO για να
δώ ποιό θα δουλέψει καλύτερα. Δεν με πειράζει αν δεν σαρώνει όλη την μπάντα άλλωστε θα το ποτειμούσα.
Να ρωτήσω τώρα, θα συνδειαστεί το VCO, μαζί ή χωρίς PLL, με το buffer και τα στάδια ενίσχυσης που βρήκα;
και: ο ταλαντωτής που βρήκα (χωρίς buffer) πόσο ισχύ βγάζει;

----------


## geop

Αυτος ο ταλαντωτης   http://www.frn.net/tech/xmitters/fm/bf900/  τελικα ειναι τοσο σταθερος οσο λενε η οχι , εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...=3237&start=30 http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=1685  χρησιμοποιουν το ΒF961 και το συγκρινουν με το pll του pira αλλα δεν υπαρχει το κυκλωμα, μηπως γνωριζει καποιος το κυκλωμα αυτου του ταλαντωτή.

----------


## ALAMAN

Προτείνω το VCO και το PLL του tzitzika, ένα buffer και έναν ενισχυτή (όχι λίνεαρ) και μετά ένα λίνεαρ
ανάλογης ισχύος.

----------


## amiga

Τι λές ρε ALAMAN?????
ο ενισχυτής δεν είναι linear? και το linear δεν είναι ενισχύτης??????!!!!!
και το 2Ν4427 με τα γύρω εξαρτήματα linear είναι!
στα RF ή ενα mW ή 1MW ενισχυτή φτιάξεις linear λέγεται που σημένει γραμμικός ενισχυτής.
(όχι ότι ειδικα αυτοι σε τάξη C είναι γραμμικοί αλλά έτσι συνηθίζουμε να τους λέμε!!!)

----------


## lynx

ναι μαι εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!   :Very Happy:  

τι ειναι το VCO και τι ειναι το buffer?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babisko

> ναι μαι εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!   
> 
> τι ειναι το VCO και τι ειναι το buffer?



VCO = Voltage Controlled Oscilator = Ταλαντωτής ελεγχόμενος με τάση = Είναι ένας ταλαντωτής, του οποίου η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης ρυθμίζεται με την αυξομείωση της τάσης σε κάποιο εξάρτημα του κυκλώματός του.

Buffer = Απομονωτής = Είναι μια βαθμίδα η οποία έχει σκοπό την απομόνωση δυο σταδίων (π.χ. ταλαντωτή και βαθμίδας εξόδου). Σκοπός ύπαρξης είναι να μην επιρρεάζει η μια βαθμίδα την άλλη.

Αυτά με πολύ απλά λόγια.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Τι λές ρε ALAMAN????? 
> ο ενισχυτής δεν είναι linear? και το linear δεν είναι ενισχύτης??????!!!!! 
> και το 2Ν4427 με τα γύρω εξαρτήματα linear είναι! 
> στα RF ή ενα mW ή 1MW ενισχυτή φτιάξεις linear λέγεται που σημένει γραμμικός ενισχυτής. 
> (όχι ότι ειδικα αυτοι σε τάξη C είναι γραμμικοί αλλά έτσι συνηθίζουμε να τους λέμε!!!)



Ενοούσα μετά την ταλάντωση να βάλει buffer και μετά το buffer βαθμίδα εξόδου και μετά λίνεαρ
Ώς λίνεαρ ενοούσα αυυτό που μπαίνει μετά τον πομπό. Και ώς ενισχυτή ενοούσα αυτό που μπαίνει
μετά το Buffer, ή άν υπάρχει μετά το driver.
Τώρα άν αυτό που λέω τώρα και αυτό που είπα πρίν δεν είναι σωστά ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## maouna

μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει το bf966 αντι του bf900?

----------


## maouna

το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Μιας και το θέμα σχετικό με ταλαντωτές ...

Εχω αυτό το σχέδιο και ενδειαφέρομαι βασικά για τον ταλαντωτή του:

37 th.jpg

επειδή θέλω συντονισμό με μεταβολή της χωρητικότητας και οχι για το VCO που διαθέτει , μπορώ να το τροποποιήσω ετσι?

37 th  new.jpg

ακόμα μετά το RFC1 η υπαρξη τριών βάρικαπ σε τι αποσκοπεί? Μήπως λόγω VCO?
Θα μπορούσα να αφαιρέσω την D1  και D3 και να γειώσω τον C1 αφού τον αλλάξω με μεταβλητό?

Ακόμα στο α' σχέδιο η σύζευξη ανάμεσα στις βαθμίδες γίνεται δίχως συντονισμένα κυκλώματα, μάλλον λόγω Broandband κατασκευής, μπορώ να τοποθετήσω LC όπως στο σχήμα β'? 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## maouna

Περιμενε λιγο σου σχεδιαζω ενα τροποποιημενο κυκλωμα. D1 D2,D3 ποιες ειναι?

----------


## maouna

Σου σχεδιασα 2 σχεδια στο ενα η συχνοτητα ρυθμιζεται αποκλιστικα απο το  πυκνωτη c2 που θα ειναι μεταβλητος.Στο άλλο σχεδιο ναι μεν η συχνότητα  ρυθμιζεται απο τον C2 αλλα εχεις τη δυνατοτητα με το VR2 να κανεις μια  καλυτερη μικρομετρικη ρυθμιση..

----------


## apollonic

που ειναι το σχεδιο με το buffer , final ρε παιδια?

----------


## chip

d1, d2 ρυθμιση συχνότητας, d3 διαμόρφωση ήχου.

----------


## Rx/Tx

> που ειναι το σχεδιο με το buffer , final ρε παιδια?




Ελα μου ντε? Σχεδόν όλα τα λινκ δεν βγάζουν πουθενά ... την πατήσαμε συμφορουμίτη.

----------


## maouna

BF900 (Ταλαντωτής), BF900 (buffer). καποιο σχηματικο με το bf900 σαν μπαφερ υπαρχει?

----------


## maouna

επισης bf988 στην ταλαντωση αντι του bf900 κανει???

----------

